# 2010 Carving Picture Gallery



## lumberjackchef

Ok this ones for all of the carvers that we have around here to show off their artwork. I thought it would be a nice way to share what we are doing with those that are interested but never tried it out. As I know there are several on this site that enjoy seeing what we all do. So everytime you carve something this year be sure and snap a pic and post it up on this thread so everyone can see. So don't be shy come on and share those pics! 
Here are my first two pieces this year.........








.................................................My second owl ever........................and umpteen hundredth little bear........

And since I got the idea for this thread after seeing this one from our newbie chainsawcarver. I'll take the liberty of adding his in for him


chainsawcarver said:


> Hi all I'm new in this forum and I'm a part time chainsaw carver these are the first carvings of this Year .



Bravo, BTW to your amazing work chainsawcarver!

Now keep em comin!


----------



## carver36

Hey, i like the idea.
I don't do much chainsaw carving since i have a shoulder problem and it is hard for me to hoist a chainsaw. I do a lot of hand carving though, would like to know what you think of my Brook Trout, the trout is carved from a single piece of basswood and airbrushed.
Thanks.


----------



## lumberjackchef

carver36 said:


> Hey, i like the idea.
> I don't do much chainsaw carving since i have a shoulder problem and it is hard for me to hoist a chainsaw. I do a lot of hand carving though, would like to know what you think of my Brook Trout, the trout is carved from a single piece of basswood and airbrushed.
> Thanks.




Sorry to hear about the shoulder thing! Very Nice Trout! I like the paint job, and man those scales, looks like you really put some time into that thing! What other things do you like to carve?


----------



## carver36

Thanks Lumberjackchef for the comment on my Brook Trout. I like carving the fish but i also carve some birds and animals. I am working on a pileated woodpecker now.
I really like looking at all the stuff everybody does on here, nice work.
Carver


----------



## chainsawcarver

Thanks for idea , this is my first giraffe and the first big animal


----------



## lumberjackchef

Now that is impressive CC! Was that carving for a competition?


----------



## KD57

Wow!! Nice work..


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

[/QUOTE]

Now that is amazing!


----------



## carver36

*Cedar Bear*

A carving made from a cedar stump, i did start this one with a chainsaw, just kept refining it, done the trout seperately though.
Carver


----------



## lumberjackchef

Excellent Work My friend!


----------



## chainsawcarver

Very Nice


----------



## chainsawcarver

lumberjackchef said:


> Now that is impressive CC! Was that carving for a competition?



No ,It was for a costumer, this is for a competition at Carrbridge Scotland 2009
4 hours speed carving


----------



## lumberjackchef

That is awesome. What type of wood do you speed carve in?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Ok, Chainsawcarver, your eagle inspired me to practice another style of eagle. I loved the design of yours so much, I tried one for myself. He's a little short winged but other than that how did I do?http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4278228795/?addedtags=1​


----------



## chainsawcarver

Hi Lumberjackchef , I got inspiration for the wings from a Japan carver Hirumo Kurita , this is an eagles battle for a fish that I did 2 years ago after seen the japan's eagles at the Vous.


----------



## chainsawcarver

*totem*

Hi all ,after a long time I add other 2 carving in the totem,they're not finished, but I hope to finish all in this year, It's a fortune got a 6 letters surname.


----------



## lumberjackchef

*5 foot Walnut Eagle*

Here's what I did today. Its about 5 feet tall sitting on some rocks.












 This is all 100% chainsaw here. Haven't got out the dremel and the sander yet!


----------



## twoclones

I'll play. Here are a few of what I've carved so far this year...

















and a couple from last year...


----------



## TreeTarget

*Great work...*

Great work on the carvings! The giraffe was my favorite so far...sure gives someone something to aspire to.
Gotta get off here and get to doing...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Here's a couple of things that I carved over the weekend. 




Within minutes of starting to carve a sign for the shop/carving studio that I just moved into I was approached by my first customer. I didn't get a pic of his name sign that I did on a similar slab, but the welcome bear sign was his.


----------



## wooky64

*Very nice work!*

I like them all.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Here are a couple of my latest pieces!


----------



## fluffysaw

*pics*













new here
You all have some carvin skills, very good carvings. lookin good.
Ya I like the girafe. I thought i'd put a couple of my new ones on.
hopefully i post this correctly


----------



## little possum

Very nice carvings!
Ive done a small bit of turning, but nothing special so far.


How do you get the letters on the slabs?


----------



## lumberjackchef

little possum said:


> Very nice carvings!
> Ive done a small bit of turning, but nothing special so far.
> 
> 
> How do you get the letters on the slabs?




I draw them out with a black marker first then I carve them with my dime tip carving saw. After I cut them out I burn the background with a torch and sand the letter off before polying.


----------



## little possum

Oh, thanks.

...Just what I needed, a dime tip carving bear and a small saw. 
But my "sawshop" needs a sign. Maybe he will give me better deals


----------

